# Mazzer mini vs eureka mignon vs other



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

My uncle in law has just upgraded from a gaggia classic to a La Spaziale Vivaldi II. He is looking for a grinder up to £200 - I assume he should consider mazzer mini or eureka mignon? He will be single dosing and only making a couple of shots each day.... Any thoughts on this or other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Or perhaps a hand grinder??


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Bit more info... He wants to keep footprint down so going ex commercial superjolly etc. is out. Budget might stretch a bit if needed...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

give him your m3 as a lovely gift


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> give him your m3 as a lovely gift


Ha! I was thinking more along the lines of my spice chopper... Bargain for £150... It would take him a while to work out he'd been had... Chap you got any mazzer mini to move on?


----------

